# Purina bought merrick & castor and pollutants



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

This is heartbreaking news.. Merrick was a small family business with great food.. same with castor & pollex... 
Now the food will change to crap...
I'm buying up as many bags as possible so I gave time to find something else. .


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

It seems like that is happening a lot and not just in feed companies. I saw on the news this morning that my insurance company has 'absorbed' two others. This is NOT good news as I know what is going to happen is the deductibles are going to skyrocket and they are already high as a kite.

 Sad state of affairs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Some are starting to pay attention to this absorption of smaller or even larger companies and how it's affecting the consumer. I doubt anything will be done about it because we're a free market society.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Nestle Purina either offered them a deal that was too good,or the company was not doing good.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

It had to be they offered them a good deal, as merrick had barely any recalls and was a top notch company of dog and cat food..


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

http://www.spcap.com/consumer-produ...et+Products&portfolio=Merrick+Pet+Care,+Inc.*


----------

